
This is what happened when Australia introduced tight gun controls - cel1ne
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/06/19/world/us-australia-gun-control/
======
ColinWright
Someone I know commented on this when I posted something similar to Facebook.
He said:

    
    
        If Australia had the criminal gangs and the
        drug war which both empowers and assaults
        those gangs, as America has, the results
        might have been different.
    
        To say nothing of any discussion of defensive
        rights or of genocides.
    

He also talks elsewhere about how home-invasions would become endemic if home-
owners were prevented from having guns. In other words, America is effectively
lawless, and so-called "gun control" can't and won't work, as it will expose
law-abiding citizens to unacceptable risks. The ownership of guns is part and
parcel of American society, and cannot be removed without the immediate
collapse of law and order.

Is this true? Who can say. But when one of the "good guys with guns" gets shot
in his car by a law-and-order officer, one wonders.

------
ourmandave
The Daily Show did a segment on Australia Gun Control.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVuspKSjfgA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVuspKSjfgA)

I'd like to see a comparison of how strict California (the state with the
toughest gun laws) is compared to Australia.

[http://political-
issues.insidegov.com/stories/10617/states-t...](http://political-
issues.insidegov.com/stories/10617/states-toughest-gun-laws#25-Gun-Control-
Overview)

It helps that Australia is an island so people can't just drive to the next
state over where laws might be more lax.

~~~
ColinWright
Er, in Australia one _can_ drive to the next state over where the laws might
be more lax. These laws were federal laws, just as one can have in the good
ol' US of A.

------
JoeAltmaier
And Australia _still_ has half again more violent crime of, say, Iowa, which
has essentially _no_ gun laws. What's good for the goose may very well be
irrelevant to the gander.

